#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-03
 * Patricia Voltei :D 'Boas noites'
 * Patricia bom dia aid mob
<_player> 'morning
<Patricia> :)
<antovila> boa tarde a todos. estou usando a versao 8.04 do ubuntu server na minha empresa. Gostaria de saber se tenho necessidade de migrar para as novas versoes ou posso manter a atual?
<ZZzzZzzz_> an se tudo fonciona e nada falta, penso que nao ha nececidade, pelo meno até abril 2011 depois desta data deixa de ser mantido (até abril 2013 ediçao server)
<antovila> Onde encontro essa informacao da data limite que o programa será mantido?
<ZZzzZzzz_> nao encontrei a official mas a da wikipedia ta a dia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<ZZzzZzzz_> e ta esta un pouco desactulisada http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/tag/free-software
<antovila> verifiquei jah, era soh para tirar uma duvida mesmo pois instalei em 2008 e como vi outras versoes lancadas...dah um susto
<antovila> Obrigado Z pela atencao, soh outra duvida, de qual estado vc eh???
<Jise> boa tarde
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-04
<Patricia> Bons dias
<Kmos> joaopinto: thank you for your support =)
<joaopinto> Kmos, eu tenho tido sempre a mesma opinião, e nao tolero as perseguições do ScottK
<joaopinto> não é tudo rosas, tu vais ter que mudar, já sabes que algumas coisas têm regras estupidas, e que nessas coisas mais vale a pena nem tentares ajudar
<joaopinto> eu porque não concordo com muitas das coisas nem sequer tento contribuir oficialmente
<Kmos> pois, pelos vistos e'
<Kmos> o scottk n me larga nem um momento, fdx
<Kmos> pois.. o opensource e' bonito, mas o problema e' k nele tb ha pessoas assim
<Kmos> mas prontos, n ha-de ser nada
<joaopinto> ele gosta de se sentir líder por nomeação propria
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> outros membros ja me avisaram
<joaopinto> por isso faz esse tipo de coisas perseguições, para se afirmar
<Kmos> :(
<Kmos> anyway, gostei do teu artigo sobre o open source
<joaopinto> se eles tivessem muito preocupados, no pior caso tinham falado com alguem da loco pt, para falar contigo pessoalmente
<joaopinto> mas enfim, é mais facil banir
<Kmos> e ja la vai imenso tempo, vou tentar contribuir brevemente mas sobre regras
<Kmos> n sei se ja leste
<joaopinto> nao li
<joaopinto> mas o ari tambem se está a esticar um bocado
<Kmos> tava a ver se encontrava a maling list, mas acho que nao ha
<Kmos> yeah
<joaopinto> quem não gosta do CoC provavelmente deveria procurar outros projectos
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> tem o CentOS
<Kmos> Fedora
<Kmos> etc
<Kmos> vou voltar a contribuir por um determinado periodo, sobre supervisao, mas n sei bem por onde comcar, tenho anndado fora disto
<Kmos> so gostava de limpar o nome e seguir em frente
<_player> o que e' que fizeste para precisares de limpar o nome ? :P
<joaopinto> foi chato
<joaopinto> insistiu em fazer as coisas da maneira dele, mesmo depois de lhe dizerem para nao o fazer
<_player> i see
<Kmos> =)
<Kmos> e na altura era um gajo cheio de tempo livre e deu ban
<xhaker> howdy _player
<Jise> boa tarde
<joaopinto> oi
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-05
<Patricia> Bom dia dia dia dia dia *.*
<hggdh> bons dias
 * Patricia atualmente meu pc http://kgeek.tk/images/captura_de_tela-2.png
<Patricia> BUGabundo: :D feliz ano novo
<Patricia> BUGabundo: quanto tempo hein
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> BUGabundo: como vai vc?
<Patricia> como vais tu?
<BUGabundo> evening
<Patricia> ^^
<BUGabundo> cá se vai
<BUGabundo> muito muito q fazer
<Patricia> entendo
<Patricia> porncowboy entra ai #linux4fun
<Patricia> ops errei o comando
<Bmw1000c> BUGabundo
<Bmw1000c> :P
<BUGabundo> olha o gajo bom
<BUGabundo> como vais puto?
<BUGabundo> por aki?
<Bmw1000c> :P
<Bmw1000c> surpresa
<Bmw1000c> lol
<Bmw1000c> estava a ver que não te apanhava
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Bmw1000c> vou bem
<Bmw1000c> e tu?
<BUGabundo> mt mt cansado
<BUGabundo> mt trabalho, poucas gajas
<BUGabundo> e tu?
<Bmw1000c> mto trabalho e 1 gaja :P e chega bem
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-06
<Se7h> http://www.ps3-iso.com/psl1ght-ubuntu-vm-release-25
<Jise> boas e gordas
<Jise> :)
<Patricia> Buenos dias muchachos
<Patricia> ubuntulog: ...
<Alchimista> boas tardes. estou com dificuldades em usar este aplicativo com o wine, alguém pode dar uma ajuda: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Huggle/Wine
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-07
<Patricia> Bom ddia
 * Patricia Exit-me
 * Patricia reload
<gouki> Boa noite.
<grifo74> hello i have a question i add a new user and this user is not a admin, i have a problem alwais a start this user they ask for the pass to acsses to wireless network
<BUGabundo> yoooo
<BUGabundo> grifo74: #ubuntu
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-08
<dcosta> boas noites a todos :)
<BUGabundo> olha o sr costa
<BUGabundo> long time no beer
<dcosta> Viva carissimo BUGabundo
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> e então amigo ?
<dcosta> tudo a rolar ?
<BUGabundo> tutti
<dcosta> é o que se quer
<BUGabundo> a gozar de um merecido descanço
<dcosta> sim posso dizer o mesmo
<dcosta> o gouki e o joaopinto andam fixes ?
<dcosta> ando virado para outro pinguim ....
<dcosta> fedoras e outros
<dcosta> ubuntu so no desktop
<BUGabundo> http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/010511amateurs/amateurs_7.jpg
<dcosta> lol
<BUGabundo> vira te para esses
<Patricia> BUGabundo: boa noite :D
<Patricia> boa noite dcosta :D
<dcosta> viva Patricia
<Patricia> ^^
<dcosta> BUGabundo: que lindas P
<Patricia> O.o
<BUGabundo> ola nina
<Patricia> ^^, bem vou continuar a procura para a solução do pendrive que nao quer montar sozinho no ubuntu
<Patricia> :D
<dcosta> Patricia: já deste uma vista de olhos com o dmesg
<Patricia> uhumm, e ele aparece
<Patricia> se eu montar manual ele monta
<Patricia> mas sozinho nal
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> daria para eu montar manual, mas o problema é a daniele, ela so sabe usar pela interface grafica
<dcosta> There is an amazing software called Pysdm which allows you to decide  which drives to mount or unmount during startup. Pysdm is an GUI  application and is extremely easy to use.
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> nunca testei mas parece-me bem
<Patricia> ^^
<BUGabundo> eu tenho esse prob com e-sata
<BUGabundo> tenho um applet
<BUGabundo> e monto por la
<Patricia> obrigada
<dcosta> parece que isso dá para dar a volta ao teu problemita
<Patricia> uhumm
<dcosta> BUGabundo: olha ter linux com esta menina
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPLquAvs7eQ
<dcosta> nunca faltava as aulas
<rpfr> bom dia
<rpfr> alguem sabe-me dizer porque e que o lg maximo one quando ligado ao ubuntu em modo depuração bloqueia a maquina?
<Patricia> Buenos dias, cómo estás?
<diogo> boa tarde, sou o claudio
<diogo> alguem entendido em ubuntu 10.10 netbook para dar uma ajudinha ?
<skorzen> Conta, pode ser que saiba.
<diogo> instalei no magalhaes usando o disco todo
<diogo> portannto xp e cm foram a vida
<diogo> durante a instalaçao e qdo inicio parece que bloqueia e so continua se clicar em alguma tecla
<diogo> mas depois de arrancar funciona perfeitamente, estou nele neste momento
<diogo> resumindo ao arrancar aparece um underscore e so depois de clicar algo varias vezes  continua o arranque...
<skorzen> Vai aí ao terminal e escreve: dmesg
<skorzen> Mete o resultado no pastebin e dá-me o endereço.
<diogo> calma ai e a minha primeira experiencia em linux
<diogo> onde esta o terminal ?
<skorzen> Procura nos menus. :-)
<skorzen> Algo chamado "terminal" ou "consola".
<diogo> cheguei la...
<skorzen> Agora escreves: dmesg
<skorzen> Ou melhor, dmesg > dmesg.txt
<skorzen> Depois, gedit dmesg.txt
<skorzen> Mete o texto em pastebin.com
<skorzen> E dá-me o endereço.
<diogo> http://pastebin.com/VxuwRjpM
<skorzen> Agora repete o processo, mas na consola, em vez de dmesg, escreve: cat /var/log/messages
<diogo> http://pastebin.com/XhdDGRFP
<diogo> instalei o ubuntu de uma pen que nao formatei onde tenho alguns filmes, terá influencia ?
<skorzen> Não creio, mas também não estou a conseguir ver o que está mal no teu computador.
<diogo> sera o magalhaes imcompativel com ubuntu ?
<skorzen> Não me parece.
<skorzen> É uma questão de fazeres um 'lspci' e veres se cada componente é ou não suportado.
<diogo> ja escrevi isso no terminal, da uma lista de componentes, mas nao sei o que procurar...
<diogo> ok obrigado vou tentar instalar novamente...
<diogo> instalei o ubuntu de uma pen que nao formatei onde tenho alguns filmes, terá influencia !!!
<diogo> obrigado pela ajuda
<diogo> vou instalar de novo !!!
<BUGabundo> evening
<vasco> boa noite
<vasco> licensed: acho que foi você que disse que conseguia pôr a webcam a trabalhar com o flash. como você faz isso?
<licensed> vasco, entao no meu desk eu tinha esse problema.. aih eu usei aquele comando la LD_EXPORT =
<licensed> sei la nao lembro direito
<licensed> iniciava o firefox e o skype com aquele comando
<licensed> vasco, vc tem o comando ainda ai?
<vasco> licensed: eu escrevi isso num papel, preciso achar
<licensed> tenho no desk so anotado
<licensed> entao aih funcionava kra
<BUGabundo> aki em 64bits nunca tive mt sorte
<BUGabundo> deu umas vezes
<BUGabundo> mas dps algo mudou e nunca mais
<vasco> licensed: LD_EXPORT=/usr/lib/bibv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox , mas não está a funcionar comigo
<licensed> vasco, entao seu problema deve ser outro
<licensed> vasco, nao sei, comigo funcionou perfeito
<vasco> eu consegui botar a trabalhar, mas não funciona com chatroulette, por exemplo
<vasco> mas em jogos flash sim
<vasco> consegui
<vasco> segui isto http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/02/v4l2-no-9-10-webcam-nao-funciona-no-flash/
<vasco> mas não testei uma coisa antes para ver se esse era o problema:
<vasco> precisava ter ido às opções globais do flash e permitir o acesso automático para o site chatroulette
<vasco> isso é o que devia ter feito antes de tudo
<licensed> hum
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-09
<dcosta> boas noites a todos
<Patricia> boas noite dcosta
<Patricia> :)
<dcosta> olá Patricia
<dcosta> tudo bem ?
<Patricia> sim sim
<Patricia> tudo otimo
<Patricia> fiz meu primeiro script em shell script
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> e ainda vou reportar uma solução para um modelo de placa de video
<Patricia> hj estas a ser um belo dia
<Patricia> :D
<dcosta> ;-)
<dcosta> mui bien
<dcosta> parabens
<dcosta> shell script é demais
<Patricia> :) uhummmmmmm
<Patricia> :D
<Jise> bo día
<Jise> faz frío
<Patricia> Bom dia :-D
<_player> hi
<_player> :)
<rpfr> boa tarde
<rpfr> alguem sabe porque e que o meu telemovel lg maximo one bloqueia o ubuntu 10.10?
<rpfr> quando esta em modo depuração
<BUGabundo> good afternoon
<BUGabundo> (2011-01-09 15:43:41) fta: no Portuguese translators interested in chromium?? http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html
<BUGabundo> alguem daki faz parte da equipa de traduçoes?
<kimus> que raio... porque é que eu tenho vários discos /dev/dm-N ?!!
<BUGabundo> n sei
<BUGabundo> raid?
<kimus> agora ando a reparar que tenho o load average sempre alto
<kimus> e fiz um fdisk -l e dá-me N coisas dessas
<BUGabundo> aki n tenho nada
<kimus> dm pode ser raid... ou secalhar LVM
<BUGabundo> tb
<kimus> usas LVM?
<BUGabundo> n
<kimus> treta... ontem o meu laptop nem reboot fez
<kimus> estranho... o /dev/dm-x é os discos LVM?! antes estavam em /dev/mapper/X
<BUGabundo> FACEPALM http://acidcow.com/pics/20101229/acid_picdump_24.jpg
<dcosta> boas noites
<dcosta> tá por ai alguem que me possa dar um ajuda
<dcosta> ls
<BUGabundo> diz
<dcosta> meu amigo ando com umas duvidas com o webserver
<dcosta> são duas questoes
<dcosta> existe possibilidade de configurar vhosts em ssl com um ip ?
<dcosta> segunda forçar o ssl apenas num directorio
<dcosta> o sistema em uso é o fedora
<BUGabundo> so podes ter um SSL por ip
<dcosta> consigo ter apenas a funcionar um domino correctamente... mas quando uso o htacess para fazer o rewrite dá-me internal server erro 500
<BUGabundo> gouki: COME HERE
<BUGabundo> dcosta: YOUAREDOINGITWRONG :)
<dcosta> pois isso tambem já li
<dcosta> mas tambem existem formas de dar volta a isso...
<dcosta> sei que não dá porque o ssl começa primeiro que op http
<dcosta> " osi layer #
<dcosta> BUGabundo:  já ouviste falar do gnutls
<dcosta> o mod ?
<BUGabundo> vagamente
<dcosta> pois é suposto fazer isso
<dcosta> fazer listen em varias portas por nome
<dcosta> mesma port para um nome
<dcosta> contudo não entendo como compilo o mod com o apache
<dcosta> http://www.outoforder.cc/projects/apache/mod_gnutls/docs/
<dcosta> ora bem ainda não tentei o ym
<dcosta> yum
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> vou testar
<dcosta> tua aqui a ouvir os velhinhos roling stones
<dcosta> cool existe nos repositorios
<dcosta> BUGabundo: teoricamente os vhosts em ssl não dão por causa do openssl que não suporta Server Name Indication
<dcosta> mas o gnutls não usa o open ssl
<BUGabundo> eheh
<dcosta> claro ... pelo que ando a ler a dias ... o gouki é homem para dizer se estou correcto
<BUGabundo> inventa para ai
<dcosta> não estou a inventar
<dcosta> foi o que li na documentação do apache
<dcosta> e em varios forum
<dcosta> BUGabundo: a dar em ssl já esta com o mesmo ip :P
<dcosta> logo afinal não estava a inventar
<dcosta> vai buscallllllaaaa!
<BUGabundo> n disse q tavas
<BUGabundo> disse te para te divertires a brincar com isso
<dcosta> contudo ... continuo com o segundo problema apenas queria uma parte do domino em ssl
<dcosta> os logins para o wp-admin neste caso
<dcosta> com o mod_ssl deu-me asneira .. com este não sei
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<dcosta> o gouki é que sabe totil de webservers na volta via o que estou a fazer mal
<dcosta> penso que o meu htacess devia vazer override off ao dir pricipal e on ao que quero meter cifra
<dcosta> será possivel
<dcosta> bem vou tentar o que fiz com o mod ssl neste e ver
<gouki> Boas.
<gouki> dcosta, desculpa, só cheguei agora.
<gouki> Posso ajudar?
<gouki> BRB
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-02
<NMachado> boa tarde a todos
<skorzen> Boas NMachado
<NMachado> skorzen, Boas :)
<skorzen> Qué feito do gouki?
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-03
<alxcds2> Hi. I am trying to find out what is the meaning of focófi in English. Can anybody help me?
<alxcds2> Oi. Estou tentando descobrir qual é o significado de focófi em Inglês. Alguém pode me ajudar? Apenas me dê outros exemplos, e eu posso traduzir aqueles para ter uma idéia do que é. Muito obrigado!
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-04
<dcosta> boas noite FernandoMiguel aka FEIO
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: Fernando Miguel
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFE6DdIBUj8&feature=fvwrel
<FernandoMiguel> ola
<dcosta> VIVA
<dcosta> http://sorisomail.com/partilha/241791.html
<dcosta> LOL
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oHZleiO1BY0
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<dcosta> viva FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> biba
<dcosta> meu sabes onde para o joao pinto e o gouki
<dcosta> meu tenho saudades deles e das vossa discussões
<dcosta> *s
<dcosta> discussão o ato de discutir. Significa também “debate”, “controvérsia”, “polêmica”, “contenda” ou “disputa”
<dcosta> LOL
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: mudaram de canal irc ?
<FernandoMiguel> o joao ja n anda por estes lado
<FernandoMiguel> *s
<FernandoMiguel> o gouki aparece volta e meia
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: mais 3 voltas e meia
<dcosta> qual
<dcosta> quero falar com o gouki e com o joao pinto eles ensinaram-me bue cenas
<dcosta> o vilas boas foi outro que tal
<dcosta> mas acho que o vilas boas deve tar com algum problema pessoal ou coisa do genero
<dcosta> ou trabalho a mais
<FernandoMiguel> os tempos mudam
<FernandoMiguel> os interesses
<dcosta> em que canal anda o gouki
<FernandoMiguel> a disponibilidade
<FernandoMiguel> n sei :\
<dcosta> ja andei a procura
<dcosta> mas na freenode nepia
<dcosta> até o bot do xhacker andou !
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> para mim alguns andam para o darkside
<dcosta> no osiris :P
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-05
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<humamiaz> alguem me pode ajudar
<humamiaz> boas
<humamiaz> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-06
<humamiaz> alguem me ajuda a instalar um usb wifi
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-07
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-08
<NMachado> Olá a todos
<NMachado> boas de novo net aos soluços
<FernandoMiguel> oi NMachado
<NMachado> Boas FernandoMiguel :)
<astroo-> ola ppl
<FernandoMiguel> nite
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-04
<s32> alguem de portugal?
<astroo-> eu
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Styluss> alguem poderia me ajudar
<lusitan> Styluss: em quê?
<Styluss> estou tentando criar as particoes ( `/` com 100 GB,  /boot com 4gb, /tmp com 70gb, /srv com 90gb, /var com 70gb, /swap com 20gb e a /home com 350gb ) e uma particao para o linux e windows para salvar as coisas de FAT32 de 300 GB o HD e de 1 TB
<Styluss> so que depois de tudo pronto e instalado o linux nao carrega
<lusitan> 4+70+90+70+350 é mais que 100
<Styluss> como assim? sou novo no linux
<lusitan> se és novo não fazes o que não sabes
<lusitan> deixas as partições por defeito
<lusitan> se por acaso quiseres insistir, não te esqueças de definir o /boot como partição bootable e de instalar o grub
<Styluss> sim, porem pq o linux nao carrega?
<lusitan> pode ser muita coisa
<lusitan> tens algum erro?
<Styluss> simplismente nao carrega so fica a tela principal
<lusitan> não sei o que é a tela principal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rafaelcpalmeida> Acabei de escrever um post no meu blog, se alguém quiser ler http://goo.gl/6TEsE8
<astroo-> aqui o canal e super calado
<astroo-> eu ando aqui a fazer de "mordono" para ajuda mas nao sei de linux
<astroo-> alem da primeira fase do meu projeto que fara o sistema de grandes conversas super melhor
<astroo-> na possivel segunda fase sera em principio a melhor coisa para o linux nos ultimos anos
<astroo-> mas para tal o projeto tem de existir
<rafaelcpalmeida> Arrojado
<astroo-> e falta de sorte na ajuda em programaçao
<astroo-> so tenho 1 designer ao fim de quase 3 anos
<astroo-> para a semana vou voltar a escrever ao stallman da gnu e ex linux
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-09
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-01-02
<Exterminador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23730196/ --> que me dizem?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> vai ao #ubuntu-br que podes ter resposta
#ubuntu-pt 2017-01-08
<SCHAAP137> óla
<SCHAAP137> amanhã vou viajar para Portugal
#ubuntu-pt 2018-01-02
<locodir-user> Boa noite
<dnegreira> boas
#ubuntu-pt 2020-01-03
<paulo> boa tarde e bom ano para todos
<paulo> instalei agora o novo ubuntu e sou novo nisto
<paulo> algum sitio onde posso encontrar info sobre temas do gnome para personalizar o meu desktop
<paulo> obrigado
